# Tomaten 2011



## Christine (24. Jan. 2011)

Hallo Liebe Freunde der nicht nur roten Paradeiser,

nachdem der letzte "Sommer" uns Tomatenpflegern ja gehörig etwas gehustet hat, habe ich mich in diesem Jahr entschlossen, erstens wieder die Pflanzen selbst vorzuziehen und zweitens neben bewährten Sorten auch einen Versuch mit einigen gegen Tomatenkrankheiten resistente Sorten zu versuchen.

Heute ausgesäet (ja, ich weiss, etwas früh, aber ich hab einen Frühlingsjieper):

Mexikanische Honigtomate
Baselbieter Röteli
Vitador F1
Intakt F1
Tschelnok
Balkonzauber

dazu natürlich noch ein paar Ceyennes und California Wonder 

Ich wette, der/die eine oder andere von Euch steckt auch schon in den Startlöchern, oder?


----------



## Annett (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

Nö. 

Da stehen die Saatschalen mit den N.tetragona.... vor Mitte Februar fange ich definitiv nicht an. 

 
Außer vielleicht mit den Paprikas.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

Hallo Christine,
ich fange auch erst Ende Februar an.
Wobei ich heuer mir nicht einmal ganz sicher bin ob ich in mein Gewächshaus noch
Tomaten pflanze, da ich seit 3 Jahren mit der Krautfäule zu kämpfen habe.
Eigentlich gehört die ganze Erde raus, aber im Moment ist mir der Aufwand zu groß.
Wer kennt eine resistente Sorte gegen Krautfäule, für Namen wäre ich dankbar.
LG Markus


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

Ich werde 4 Pflanzen kaufen, und das nicht vor April.
Im letzten Jahr sind wir sowas von enttäuscht worden,
da habe ich keine Lust mehr drauf!


----------



## scholzi (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

Servus Leute 
da wir grad bei Kraut/Braunfäule sind. 
hat von euch schonmal jemand was von Schwefelmangel gehört?
Da sich in der Atmosphäre nicht mehr soviel Schwefel wie früher befindet, sind Pflanzen meist unterversorgt!
Früher, wo Hinz und Kunz die Luft verpesteten und Kohle verheizten(saurer Regen), fiel genug S zu Boden und damit war keine Unterversorgung zu spüren!
Schwefel ist in der Pflanze für Gesundheit und Geschmack zuständig und eine Unterversorgung könnte somit Braunfäule begünstigen und die Tomate wässrig schmecken lassen!
Abhilfe kann man zB. mit Patentkali schaffen, was es in jedem Baumarkt geben dürfte!
Hat jemand evtl. Erfahrung damit sammeln können?


----------



## pyro (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

Hm, 2010 war bei mir ein gutes Tomatenjahr.

Ich hab zwar keinen blassen Schimmer was für Sorten ich da hatte aber es waren mehrere unterschiedliche, ein Teil selbst gezogen, ein Teil gekauft und ein Teil wild gewachsen.

Alle Pflanzen trugen reichlich und gut.



Was Katastrope war das waren Paprika. Da war die Ausbeute aus 5 Pflanzen 3 oder 4 kleine Winzlinge... Das muss sich dieses Jahr ändern!


----------



## Dodi (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

Moin!

Ich werde mir dieses Jahr wieder einige Tomatenpflanzen auf unserem Wochenmarkt kaufen, mehr als 5-6 werden es nicht, davon mindestens 3 Cocktail-Tomaten. 
Letztes Jahr habe ich es genauso gehalten und bin gut damit gefahren und war mit der Ernte/Ausbeute zufrieden (die eine Cocktail-Tomate hatte gut 200 Früchte). Zur Anzucht der Tomaten habe ich nicht so den richtigen "Nerv", da reicht mir schon die Kräuterzucht der einjährigen Pflanzen.

@ Markus:
Ich hatte Tomatenpflanzen, die angeblich "hoch resistent" gegen Krautfäule waren, doch im Oktober, wo es recht feucht war, hat es auch diese erwischt. Warte auch immer noch auf _wirklich_ resistente Pflanzen... 

@ Robert:
Hmmm, von Schwefelmangel hab ich in dem Zusammenhang noch nix gehört. 
Ich werde mich mal im WWW schlau machen.


----------



## Joachim (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

Moin,

@Dodi
Man kann eine Probe seines Bodens mal untersuchen lassen - einfach mal bei nem Institut für Bodenanalyse oder nem freundlichen Landwirt nachfragen. Schwefelmangel ist vielerorts tatsächlich Thema - auch wir müssen seit jahren Schwefel und andere Spurennährstoffe aufdüngen. Allerdings aufm Acker und noch nicht im Garten, aber da haben wir auch noch nie ne Probe gemacht.


----------



## Annett (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

Hallo.

Das alljährliche Problem: Braunfäule: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phytophthora_infestans

Wer Tomaten in einem Gewächshaus anbaut: Unbedingt auf sehr gute Durchlüftung achten, zuviel an Blattmasse/Trieben ausdünnen, damit die Luft gut zirkulieren kann.
Und bitte: Meidet die Nähe zu Kartoffelpflanzungen (auch die vom letzten Jahr), denn der Pilz überwintert nicht nur auf abgestorbenem Material (gut entsorgen), sondern auch in befallenen Knollen. Keimt solch eine vergessene Knolle im Garten, geht der Spuk schon sehr zeitig wieder los!
Das beste ist gut durchlüfteter Anbau im Freien bei gleichzeitigem Regenschutz von oben.... der Kreativität sind keine Grenzen gesetzt. 

Das Schwefelmangel die Krankheit begünstigen soll, ist mir neu und kann ich so nach kurzer Recherche nicht bestätigen. 
Dies ist allerdings auch neu. 

EDIT: Die besten Erträge erzielte ich in den Jahren mit Foliengewächshaus - vor allem die Fleischtomaten brauchen Zeit und viel Wärme...


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

Mmmmmmhh, wir hatten unsere Tomaten im letzten Jahr
- in 2 großen Kübeln stehen
- die Kübel auf der überdachten Terrasse, vor Regen geschützt
- sie wurden regelmäßig (täglich) gegossen
- es waren reichlich Fruchtansätze da, die sich dann auch zu Tomaten ausbildeten
- und kurz vor'm Ernten wurden die Tomaten matschig, braun und waren ungenießbar.

Ich habe mich ordentlich geärgert und mir vorgenommen, in diesem jahr nicht wieder solch' einen Aufwand zu betreiben. 4 Pflänzchen in 2 Kübel und fertig... mehr werde ich nicht investieren.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*



eva-maria, so gehts mir auch mit dem tomatenanbau, ich kämpfe noch zwischen "gar nicht erst wieder probieren" und "maximal 2-3 pflanzen in kübeln".  aber die letzten beiden jahre konnten wir trotz kübelpflanzung (unterm dachfrist weitgehend vor regen geschützt, aber doch luftig), nicht eine tomate ernten. entweder sie bekamen kurz vor der reife noch braunfäule, oder sie wurden gar nicht erst reif, da die ersten nachtfröste schneller waren.  

momentan tendiere ich zu "das affentheater spare ich mir, denn wenn überhaupt tomaten reif werden, dann zur gleichen zeit, wo ich sie auch preiswert und aromatisch kaufen kann".


----------



## Elfriede (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

Hallo Tomatenfreunde,

ein sehr gutes Tomatenwachstum, ohne jegliche Erkrankungen, war 2010 bei mir sehr erfreulich, nur  bekam ich keine eizige vollreife Tomate ab, denn irgendwelche gefräßigen Tiere räumten die reichlich vorhanden Früchte bereits im Frühstadium ihrer Reife ab. Die Räuber konnte ich nicht identifizieren, aber es muss unter ihnen auch gute Kletterer gegeben haben. Meine Schutzvorrichtungen, wie Netze und Drahtgeflechte brachten leider keinen Erfolg. Eine dichtere Verpackung geht auf Paros wegen der Hitze nicht.

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich mir die Arbeit heuer noch einmal antun soll oder hat vielleicht jemand von Euch einschlägige Erfahrungen mit tierischen Tomatendieben?

An der Sache mit dem Schwefel muss wohl etwas dran sein, denn auf Paros hat so gut wie jeder Bauer die leuchtend gelben Schwefelsäcke gelagert. An den seltenen, windstillen Tagen  im Frühling sieht man den zerstäubten Schwefel sogar über den Feldern hängen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

Hallo Anja.

Wenn man das so liest.... 
Gerade an der Küste und in den kühleren Lagen würde sich ein Tomatenhäuschen (on nun richtiges Gewächshaus oder nur etwas aus Folie) sicherlich lohnen. Du könntest früher anfangen und die ersten Nachtfröste im Spätherbst kann man mit einem guten Managment evtl. auch noch austricksen.... 

Im Sommer gilt nur, dass man gerade wenn die Nächte wieder richtig kühl werden, dafür sorgen muss, dass sich möglichst wenig Kondenswasser auf den Blättern bildet oder dort gar lange verweilt. D.h. die warme Luft möglichst abends noch "herauslüften", sodass sie die gespeicherte Feuchtigkeit mit nach draußen nimmt. 
Überall, wo sich sichtbar Wasser auf den Pflanzen hält, haben die Sporen der Braunfäule ideale Keimbedingungen. 
Ohne Pflanzenschutzmittel hat man nur auf diesem Wege eine Chance. Meine Meinung.
Die resistenten Sorten sollen geschmacklich bisher nicht der Hit sein.  Ich hab sie noch nicht probiert. Von allein recht gut resistent waren bei mir vor allem die kleinfrüchtigen Sorten, allen voran eine "Gelbe Wildtomate".

Edit: gerade noch gelesen...
@Elfriede
Gibt es bei Euch, trotz der Hitze evtl. __ Schnecken?? Die überwinden jedes Hindernis und fressen auch grüne Tomaten. :evil


----------



## Dodi (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*



Joachim schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @Dodi
> Man kann eine Probe seines Bodens mal untersuchen lassen - einfach mal bei nem Institut für Bodenanalyse oder nem freundlichen Landwirt nachfragen. Schwefelmangel ist vielerorts tatsächlich Thema - auch wir müssen seit jahren Schwefel und andere Spurennährstoffe aufdüngen. Allerdings aufm Acker und noch nicht im Garten, aber da haben wir auch noch nie ne Probe gemacht.


 
Hallo Joachim,

danke für den Tipp! 

@ Annett:
Danke auch Dir für die Links! 

Ich hätte auch noch einen interessanten Link für Euch. 

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Schwefel, Robert!
Ich werde wohl mal mit Schwefel nachhelfen, wie im von mir angegebenen Link beschrieben, zumal es ja auch noch der Umwelt dient. :smoki


----------



## Hexe_Mol (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

hallo annett 



Annett schrieb:


> ein Tomatenhäuschen (on nun richtiges Gewächshaus oder nur etwas aus Folie)




ok, ich gebs zu...        
ich finde sowohl diese folien-dinger als auch die "plastik"-gewächshäuser so abgrundtief hässlich, dass ich mir sowas nie in den garten stellen würde.  bevor ich mir sowas anschaue, verzichte ich lieber auf tomaten (und anderes gemüse) aus eigenem anbau. 

das mit den resistenten sorten und dem mangelhaften geschmack hab ich auch schonmal irgendwo gelesen,  aber ob das stimmt?  ich denke, wenn ich überhaupt tomatenpflanzen hole, dann 2-3 cocktailtomaten, momentan geht die tendenz eher dazu, es ganz bleiben zu lassen. 

über ne bodenproben-analyse habe ich auch schonmal in anderem zusammenhang nachgedacht. bei uns kann man das in nem größeren gartencenter in der nähe machen lassen. ich glaube, wenn ich das nächste mal dort bin, frage ich mal, was das überhaupt kostet.


----------



## Elfriede (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

Hallo Annett,

nein, __ Schnecken gibt es in meinem Garten zum Glück nicht, dafür aber Marder, Hasen, Igel, Feldmäuse und Baumratten. Letztere sind recht hübsche, niedliche Tierchen mit dem Nachteil, dass sie jede Frucht erreichen, ob am Boden oder in den Bäumen. Vielleicht versuche ich es heuer mit einigen Tomaten in stabiler  "Käfighaltung", sofern mir eine nicht zu aufwändige Konstruktion einfällt.

@ all,

kennt jemand von Euch vielleicht eine sehr niedrig wachsende, kräftige Tomatensorte, die auch heftigen  Wind aushalten kann?


Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## pyro (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

Dann erzähl ich auch mal mehr....

Ich habe vor einem Jahr einen Teil der Fenster im Haus gewechselt. Hierbei wurde der Fensterstock zersägt, das Fenster an sich blieb heile aber ohne Stock..??

Kurzerhand ein paar Pflastersteine gekauft, ein Rechteck gebildet, drei Fenster draufgestellt in U-Form und mit Winkel verbunden. Als Dach eine Lattenkonstruktion mit Trapezplexiglas und an der Öffnung vorn eine Markise die noch herumlag. 

In die Erde noch ein paar Pferdeäpfel reingegraben, die Tomatenpflanzen rein und alles war prima. Ich hatte bis über die ersten Nachtfröste hinnaus genug Ertrag. Die letzten grünen Tomaten reiften im Haus...


Dieses Jahr werden wieder ein paar Fenster ausgewechselt und ich will das gleiche nochmal machen für Paprika.

Cocktailtomaten sind mir auch die liebsten. Ich kaufe mir welche im Supermarkt und hebe die Kerne auf. Die Ware vom Obi war mehrfach eine zu grosse Enttäuschung vor allem wird da nicht selten aus einer Cocktailtomate eine Fleischtomate.


Eine schöne kleine ertragreiche gut schmeckende Cocktailtomate das wär was....


----------



## mareike (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

Ich hatte 2010 auch eine gute Tomatenernte.

ich ziehe die Tomaten immer selber. Wenn eine Tomate gut schmeckt, mache ich die Kerne raus und trockne sie. Von diesen Kernen ziehe ich die Pflanzen. Ich fange aber erst Anfang März mit dem Aussäen an, da man ja erst im Mai pflanzen kann.

Gegen die Tomatenfäule spritze ich die Pflanzen mit einem Kupfermittel 2 mal. Das tue ich ehe die Pflanzen  Blüten oder Früchte ansetzen, da mein Nachbar Kartoffeln anbaut.

:cu mareike


----------



## scholzi (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

Servus Leute 


			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde wohl mal mit Schwefel nachhelfen,


So wirklich viel Dünger mit Schwefelanteil gibt es garnicht...
Werds mal mit diesem versuchen, der hat 3% S
[ASIN]B0048JEY5Q[/ASIN]

Und das Schwefel gegen pilzliche Erkrankungen ist, zeigt dieses Mittel
[ASIN]B000PHB70A[/ASIN]
Vorbeugen ist besser als Heilen, also Schwefeldünger!


----------



## R8. (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

Ich denke ich fange auch schon jetzt an ;D


----------



## Nikolai (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

Hallo,
bei mir steht auch schon alles bereit. Ich werde heute eine Saat von Tomatensamen, Gurkensamen, Paprika und __ Lobelien ansetzen. Zunächst bleiben sie auf der Fensterbank, ab April kommen sie dann in mein Gewächshaus.
Das Gewächshaus dient zur Zeit als Winterquatier und ist dicht mit Pflanzen zugestellt. Es wird auch nur mäßig beheizt, so dass kein Frost eindringt. Ab April kommen dann die __ Oleander raus und man kann dann auch schon gut Lüften damit die jungen Pflanzen keinen Schaden nehmen.

 

Letztes Jahr habe ich auch sehr früh damit angefangen und hatte eine gute Ernte bei den Tomaten. Die Gurken wollten aber nicht so recht gedeihen. Als Pflanzsubstrat nehme ich Komposterde. Den Tomaten bekommt es recht gut, den Gurken hat das aber gar nicht gefallen. Für die Gurken werde ich dieses Jahr Gartenerde nehmen. 
Paprika hatte ich letztes Jahr erst im Juni ausgesäht, mit Samen die ich einer Schote entnommen hatte. Sie haben auch gut angesetzt, wollten aber nicht mehr reif werden. Da ich mich nicht davon trennen konnte, habe ich diese im Winterquatier untergebracht. Trotz Temperaturen nahe der Frostgrenze sind sie über den Winter herangereift. Durch die beengten Verhältnisse sind sie momentan von der weißen Fliege befallen. Das gibt sich aber sehr schnell wieder, wenn ich wieder häufiger lüfte.

 

Jetzt bin ich einmal gespannt, ob sie eine 2. Wegetationsperiode mit weiterem Wachstum und Fruchtansatz danken.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Annett (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich sollte wohl langsam auch mal in die Pötte kommen. 
Für die Paprika habe ich mich entschlossen, Pflanzen fertig zu kaufen (Aufwand <-> Nutzen).
Tomaten bekommt man hier aber entweder nur sehr teuer (2 Euro und mehr je Pflanze) oder billige 08/15 Sorten. 

@Robert



scholzi schrieb:


> Servus Leute
> 
> So wirklich viel Dünger mit Schwefelanteil gibt es garnicht...
> Werds mal mit diesem versuchen, der hat 3% S
> [ASIN]B0048JEY5Q[/ASIN]


Das liegt daran, dass Schwefel zu den Spurenelementen zählt und im Kleingartenbereich vermutlich noch ausreichend in der Erde enthalten ist. Du brauchst nur minimale Mengen, um einen eventuell vorliegenden Mangel abzudecken. Meist steht auf den Düngerpackungen "Mikronährstoffe" o.ä. Dann kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass auch Schwefel enthalten ist. 

Wir behandeln einen Teil unserer Ackerkulturen übrigens seit 2 Jahren mit Mehrfach-Blattdüngern. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man zur richtigen Zeit kommt, optimal dosieren und nichts ausgeschwemmt werden kann (Regen...). Die Zuckerrüben dankten es uns 2010 mit dem höchsten Ertrag im Vergleich zu den Mitbewerbern und trotz der anhaltenden Trockenheit im Frühsommer ohne Welkeerscheinungen. 
http://www.landwirtschaftskammer.de/landwirtschaft/ackerbau/pdf/s-duengung-pdf.pdf Da findest Du ganz unten eine Liste mit S-haltigen Düngemitteln. Evtl. mal bei der Ex-LPG nebenan fragen, was sie so haben. Aber Vorsicht, schon wenige Körner pro m² Dünger sind völlig ausreichend! Zuviel schadet im Falle von Dünger nämlich auch sehr schnell mal. 


> Und das Schwefel gegen pilzliche Erkrankungen ist, zeigt dieses Mittel
> [ASIN]B000PHB70A[/ASIN]
> Vorbeugen ist besser als Heilen, also Schwefeldünger!


Da verwechselst Du aber etwas ganz extrem!
Dünger und Pflanzenschutzmittel sollte man nicht in einen Topf werfen. Gegen Pilze dürfte der Dünger so ziemlich gar nichts ausrichten, da er ja in die Pflanzenzellen eingebaut wird. Die Phytopathologen vermuten die Wirkung des Netzschwefel aber eher im toxischen Effekt des elementaren Schwefels direkt auf die Pilzhyphen.
Schwefelpräparate erfassen in erster Linie *Echten* Mehltau sowie Birnen- und Apfelschorf.
Da Braunfäule aber zu den* Falschen* Mehltauen zählt, hilft dort eher ein Kupferpräparat!!
Lass Dich im Zweifelsfall bitte im nächsten Baumarkt mit ordentlicher Gartenabteilung beraten. :beten

Die Diskussion zeigt mir, dass der Leiter des Pflanzenschutzmittel-Sachkundekurses (2004) leider Recht zu haben scheint: Die meisten Fehlanwendungen von Dünger und Pflanzenschutzmitteln finden eher im Kleingartenbereich statt und nicht auf den (mehrfach und wiederholt) kontrollierten Ackerflächen Deutschlands. 
Unter anderem erzählte er von einem stolzen Schrebergärtner, welcher seinen vermadeten Pflaumenbaum  mit einem Insektizid *goß* (wer es nicht weiß, dass Zeug wird, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen bei der Saatgut-Beizung, eigentlich nur auf die Blätter appliziert) und dann stolz berichtete, dass der Baum danach seit Jahren madenfrei war. shock:shock
Wohl bekomm's. 

Ich spritze hier im heimischen Garten außer mal die Rosen mit einer Milch-Wasser-Mischung gegen den Echten Mehltau rein *gar nichts*! Das muss ich mir hier nicht auch noch geben.... was nix wird, wird eben nix. Ich muss hier nicht davon leben. 
Gedüngt werden eigentlich nur die Seerosen und Tomaten/Paprika, sowie die Rosen im Spätsommer mit Kali-Magnesium (Erhöhung der Winterhärte), wenn ich es nicht vergesse. Im Frühjahr düngt Joachim normalerweise den Rasen (Koppel) leicht an, damit das Pferd das ganze Jahr satt wird (dort kann man ja schlecht anderweitig Nährstoffe hinzugeben). 
Das wars.


----------



## scholzi (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

Servus Annett 


> Dünger und Pflanzenschutzmittel sollte man nicht in einen Topf werfen.


ich weiß, so hab ich das auch nicht gemeint...!
Der Vergleich war vielleicht etwas unüberlegt/unangebracht..


> Lass Dich im Zweifelsfall bitte im nächsten Baumarkt mit ordentlicher Gartenabteilung beraten.


Die meisten bekommen einen eintägigen Sachkundelehrgang und müssen irgendwann 15 Minuten Prüfung ablegen, dann haben sie den Sachkundenachweis für Pflanzenschutz in der Tasche.
Jemanden, der richtig in der Materie steckt, wird schwer zu finden sein...!



> Die meisten Fehlanwendungen von Dünger und Pflanzenschutzmitteln finden eher im Kleingartenbereich statt


da wird er wohl recht behalten werden....wenn ich sehe, dass manche denken mit Bi58 die Welt retten zu können und einfach alles damit behandeln und literweise gießen 
Ist aber auch krass bei uns, 5 km weiter(Grenze) bekommst du das zeug sogar in Literflaschen und das für Jedermann.
Genauso Glyphosat  gegen Unkräuter. 
Wer liest schon die Anleitung, dass es nur auf Kulturland angewendet werden darf und selbst wenn, viele interessiert das einfach nicht!


> Gegen Pilze dürfte der Dünger so ziemlich gar nichts ausrichten


auf jeden Fall ist eine gesunde, gut versorgte Pflanze(nicht nur S) gegen Erkrankung resistenter!:smoki

So...gut, wir triften etwas von den Tomaten ab......zurück zum Thema!


----------



## pyro (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

Gegen was soll nun der Schwefel gut sein??

Meine Mutter arbeitet in einem Hotel in Bad Gögging mit Schwefelquelle im Garten. Der Bachlauf bzw. der kleine Teich (alles Natur) ist öfter von einem weissen Film überzogen und es riecht ... naja... mann muss es mögen.

Wenn Schwefel für was gut wäre könnt mir meine Mum nen Eimer voll von dem Wasser mitbringen...



Gurken waren 2010 ein Reinfall, das kann nur besser werden!!


----------



## scholzi (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

Hallo Pyro
Dodi hatte oben einen guten Link eingestellt...hier http://www.schwefelbedarf.de/schwefel-fuer-gemuese-und-gartenbau-ein-aktiver-umweltschutz


----------



## pyro (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Tomaten 2011*

Danke!

Hört sich nicht verkehrt an. Da geb ich meiner Mum hin und wieder nen Kübel mit Deckel mit um mir ein paar Liter Schwefelwasser mitzubringen.


----------

